# how do you change modes on roland gx-24



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

i've had my gx-24 over 3 years no problems and today i go to use it and when i plug the usb in the panel reads "error 1 wrong command" and it does nothing just freezes up where you have to unplug it from the wall, never seen this before, i tried different usb and usb plugs and same thing was trying to find some answers online and i read someone had the same issue and they had to change from mode 1 to mode 2 and that fixed the problem, the thing is that i cant seem to find on how to change the modes and dont know why the mode would even change by itself..anybody else had this problem, been trying to call roland and good luck with that, my supplier that i bought the machine from is now closed so hopefully they can help me tomorow if i dont find resolution here..


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

2.5.2 How to switch the USB mode?

Step 1. Press ON/Offline button to switch to the “offline” status.

Step 2. Press “Pause” and “Origin Set” button at the same time and you will find the current
status of the USB mode indicated by the three LEDs as shown below.

◎ Flashing ● LED on
Operation System "Repeat" "Data Clear" "Cut Test"
Common USB Mode ● ● ◎
GCC USB Mode ● ◎ ●

A. 【Switching to GCC USB mode】
If you want to switch the USB mode from Common USB mode to GCC USB mode, please press the “Data Clear” button and then press the “origin set” button to finish your set up.

B. 【Switching to Common USB mode】
If you want to switch the USB mode from GCC USB mode to Common USB mode, please press the “Cut Test” button and then press the “origin set” button to finish your set up.

Step 3. Please re-connect the USB cable and complete the installation.

=========================================================

Someone posted this in another thread:
"GCC USB mode is used when you have a 32 bit operating system and Common USB mode is used when you have a 64 bit operating system."


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks will try that tomorrow, do you know why that would change on its own? Hopefully that solves my problem I'll let you know..thanks again


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

mrteak said:


> Thanks will try that tomorrow, do you know why that would change on its own? Hopefully that solves my problem I'll let you know..thanks again


Sorry, but no idea. 

I set mine up out of the box and never had to do anything with the USB setting.


----------



## mrteak (Oct 19, 2007)

i got it to work, i updated the drivers and firmware and it solved my problem, thank god, i was told that my motherboard was dead and needed replacement and was going to cost me $750..


----------

